# [theme] simple apex/nova/go



## sim_jim (Dec 11, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*SIMPLE THEME*










*MULTI LAUNCHERS SUPPORT APEX/NOVA/ADW/GO
HUNDREDS OF HIGH QUALITY ICONS
WEEKLY UPDATES
GLASS DOCK
HD WALLPAPERS
NEW THEME FONT
AND MORE !!*

*SCREEN SHOTS :*





































*ICONS PNG :*
http://www.mediafire.com/?9c2r78vvjrz78jr

*PLAYSTORE :*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...me.simpletheme

Thanks for your support


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice icon set. Surprised you haven't had more of a response, thanks for sharing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

